# Which will be the first developing nations to become first world nations?



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

The question is pretty weird, but what I mean is wich countries that nowadays are developing are going to became first world countries in each continent??

The continents are:

Americas
Europe
Asia
Africa
Oceania


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

In Asia I predict with my animal insticts that China would be the first one then UAE then India then Malaysia then Philippines then Iraq perhaps?
Europe is already developed as I can see with my Asian perspective.
Americas: Mexico, Brazil, Chile...


----------



## daniel220776 (Nov 14, 2004)

Americas: Chile
Europe: Slovenia
Asia: South Korea
Africa: South Africa
Oceania: Australia and New Zaeland are already developed so whatever is left.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree. Maybe Czech republic in first.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

daniel220776 said:


> Europe: Slovenia
> Asia: South Korea


I would say that these two countries are already first-world.


----------



## daniel220776 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think they are not officially recognized as first world, most of the recent articles about these countries still talk about them as developing countries (altough they are first world countries to me). Anyway, I don't know which is the definition of a first world country. I think before continue this thread there should be a definition of the term " first world countries " otherwise this will be a never ending debate.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Yes, it depends how you define 'first world' but both of those countries have GDP per capita similar or greater than countries like Portugal, Cyprus, Greece and Israel and they are not much behind Spain and New Zealand.


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrasil !


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Americas - Chile
Europe - Estonia: small country, embracing tech, has one of the most free economies in Europe. They will be the first to fully benefit from the EU of the 10 that joined last year.
Asia - Instincts say China, but it will take decades to develop a country to first world standards for 1.2 billion people, so I will say Malaysia or Thailand. South Korea is already "first world" and has been for at least the last decade.
Africa - South Africa is a best guess... at best
Oceania - Already developed.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

OtAkAw said:


> In Asia I predict with my animal insticts that China would be the first one then UAE then India then Malaysia then Philippines then Iraq perhaps?


I'd imagine that some other countries would probably beat China, seeing that it still has quite some way to go, especially with those that live outside of large cities. The same would apply for India too.

Anyway, GDP has little to to with a country's status as developing or developed, in an economic sense it might but we also have to look at all the things that GDP doesn't consider, notably living standards which is affected by inequity (large gap between the rich and poor).


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rail Claimore said:


> Oceania - Already developed.


What about Fiji, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, New Caledonia, Nauru, Kiribati, Tonga, etc?

I think that New Caledonia has the best chance of becoming first world quickly.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Europe- should be Russia.
Asia-China
Americas- Brazil
Oceania- some little island, that I have no clue what or where or how or why or when.
Africa- South Africa.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Americas- Chile
Europe- Lithuania
Asia- China or India
Africa- Eygypt
Oceania- Sorted


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Accura_Preston said:


> Oceania- Sorted


I wouldn't be too sure about that, PNG is a lawless hellhole for one. Some other island nations aren't much better.

http://www.abc.net.au/ra/news/stories/s1378760.htm

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/WO0505/S00472.htm


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

My list would be:

Europe - Czech Rep (not really 'developing country' though imo)
Africa - Botswana
Asia - Thailand
Oceania - New Caledonia
North America - USA
South America - Chile


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

China is huge,some parts of China will become developed soon.but for the whole country with 1.3billion population,it still has a long time.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

In Latin America: Argentina, Chile & Uruguay


----------



## Pollux75 (May 14, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> North America - USA



Texas drags us down


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Pollux75 said:


> Texas drags us down


I was thinking of Mississippi but never mind


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

mzn said:


> In Latin America: Argentina, Chile & Uruguay


Chile is doing very well. Argentina and Uruguay were considered 'developed' 50 years ago by the standards of the time, indeed Argentina was one of the top 10 richest countries about 100 years ago. It's been downhill pretty much ever since


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Turkey has been rapidly developing after the crisis of 2001, that's why it shows orange on the map..


----------



## xemlet (May 24, 2005)

mzn said:


> In Latin America: Argentina, Chile & Uruguay



your map is outdated and arbitrary on its classifications..


this is more real and consistent with the United Nations.









0.9-1.0....







0.8-0.9....







0.7-0.8....







0.6-0.7....







0.5-0.6....







0.0-0.5....








NA



























for me:


Europe - Czech Rep, Luthuania
Africa - Botswana, South Africa
Asia - Thailand, Malaysia, UAE
Oceania - New Caledonia
North America - Mexico
South America - Chile


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Yay the UAE is green


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Chile will become first world in 12 years if it maintains stable (like it has been doing in the last 20 years).


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

In the Americas, Chile and Costa Rica, because both are doing very well in international trade, being great places for investments, and as its people are very well educated. Uruguay has the highest per capita in Latin America, although it's simply not searching to do good in technology (like Costa Rica is, mainly), investments, trade, etc, like Chile or Costa Rica, so I won't be on it.


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

xemlet said:


> your map is outdated and arbitrary on its classifications..
> 
> 
> this is more real and consistent with the United Nations.


You don't know anything so do not invent
MY map came from the UNDP, which is the organism that measures human development.
And it's not arbitrary, they just have different ways of classificating.

My map shows the MOST developed countries.. your map shows HOW developed they are

As for Latin America, Argentina is still the most developed, according to the UNO because it has the highest Human Development Index

check it:
http://hdr.undp.org/reports/global/2004/pdf/hdr04_HDI.pdf










and the list goes on...


----------



## xemlet (May 24, 2005)

mzn said:


> You don't know anything so do not invent
> MY map came from the UNDP, which is the organism that measures human development.
> *And it's not arbitrary, they just have different ways of classificating.*
> 
> ...



Is arbitrary since there are not different ways to classify it, there is only one way and is with the UNDP classification based on the value of the human development index:

High Human Development
Medium Human Development
Low Human Development



your map divides between 4, such classification is arbitrary, if there were 1000 countries, your map would draw in yellow 250 countries. :tongue4: mine uses the UNPD classification making boundaries between them based on their values.


there is not such thing called ¨quartiles¨ method.


----------



## xemlet (May 24, 2005)

btw who in the hell is talking about Argentina? im talking about the accuracy of the maps.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

The problem with HDI is, like with all those stats, that it is only an average, and exept if you have a totaly equalitarian society, which is not the case, it does not reveal a lot


----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

Europe - Poland  
America - Chile
Asia - China
Oceania - ??
Africa - South Africa


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

in Latin America:
*Chile
*Argentina
*Uruguay
*Costa Rica


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

IMHO
Europe: Czech Republic
Asia: South Korea
Africa: Seychelles
Oceania: Tonga
Americas: Barbados

IMHO this countries are already developed:
Norway, USA, Finland, Sweden, Canada, Iceland, Germany, France, UK, Ireland, Portugal, Greece, Denmark, Japan, New Zealand, Australia, Netherlands, Belgium, Switzerland, Austria, Slovenia, Singapore, Spain, Luxembourg, Italia, Israel, Cyprus, Malta and Brunei


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

MightyKC said:


> IMHO
> Europe: Czech Republic
> Asia: South Korea
> Africa: Seychelles
> ...


if you are adding sovenia/spain to that list wouldnt south korea also be there? i always thought of it to be a developed nation


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

China or India


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Evangelion said:


> if you are adding sovenia/spain to that list wouldnt south korea also be there? i always thought of it to be a developed nation


Well like i said is just IMHO, im based on the HDI, but i consider "first world" nations those that have 0.85 in each of the 3 indexes (education, life, gdp), so that's why i excluded SK (0.84 in life index), but im sure that the new HDI report, SK will be a "first world" nation in my book


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

I feel some people have little idea what it means "developed". Pointing China as countries that will be the first to become developed in Asia? Before Thailand, Malaysia and other asian countries that are alreday more developed than China, and have better perspectives of development, thanks to their smaller size. Also. how many nondemocratic regime are currently among developed nations? I see none. China has no chance to become developed nation soon. Unless talking about China you mean one of their island provinces 

Unless talking about China you thinjk about


----------



## LAuniverso (Apr 4, 2005)

North America=Mexico, Puerto Rico
S. America=in order..Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Panama, 
South Asia and Far East=in order..Israel, Saudi Arabia, Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, Brunei, China, Indonesia, UAE, Bahrain, Jordan, Vietnam, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh. (S. Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Hongkong are already developed economies and considered first world)
Africa=Libya, Morocco, Egypt, South Africa.


----------



## Shimo (Apr 6, 2005)

LAuniverso said:


> North America=Mexico, Puerto Rico
> S. America=in order..Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, Panama,
> South Asia and Far East=in order..Israel, Saudi Arabia, Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, Brunei, China, Indonesia, UAE, Bahrain, Jordan, Vietnam, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh. (S. Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Hongkong are already developed economies and considered first world)
> Africa=Libya, Morocco, Egypt, South Africa.


I would say that Israel is already developed. It has a GPD per capita higher than South Korea and Portugal.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Israel in 22th place!
very good no far than Germany and Spain


----------



## vincebjs (Sep 11, 2002)

The problem with many of these developing countries is that, even though GDP per capita is increasing, there is still a strict divide between rich light-colored people and poor dark-colored people.

It would be interesting to see the income per capita of citizens of pure Caucasian descent vs. pure Black / Native descent vs. Mixed/Métis/Mestizo descent in countries like Brasil and South Africa. Similar for India, but with just dark-colored vs. light colored.

So yes, you may say, "hey, look I'm in South Africa / Brasil and my whole neighborhood is as rich as an American one, with broadband internet and SUVs", but is everyone in your neighborhood white?


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^^

It's not actually like this. Brazil has quite more white people than Mexico, but Mx's HDI's is a bit better.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

America: Bolivia
Asia: Vietna
Africa: Kenya
Europe: Greece
Oceania: Australia


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Pra quem entende portugues, é obvio que eu to zuando, mas eh divertido ver como esses gringos ficam revoltados quando a gente fala umas merdas dessas!! hehehehe


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Tadeu ..Bolivia will be the first developed nation become first world nation??

in america the first developing nation become to be first world is Argentina, Chile, Uruguay and Costa Rica !


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

America: Brazil
Europe: no idea...Russia?
Africa: South Africa?
Oceania: no idea.
Middle East: UEA? no idea either...= =
Other parts of Asia: Malaysia. S.Korea already looks like a developed nation to me. I won't say China, unless the government ever intends to get its social problems fixed and get rid of the dictatorship. The rapid increase of GPD or whatever doesn't represent everything when it comes to common living standards and that sort of stuff. To ks-sh: Shanghai won't be a first world region unless the citizens stop spitting on the ground.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

america : chile, mexico, brazil
europe: ...?
Asia: China
Africa: south africa


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

America : Chile
Africa : South Africa
Asia : Malaysia (?)

Brazil will take a LOOOOONG TIME to become a developed nation, our HDI doesn't even reach 0,8 and we are growing like 3 % , which is very little ....


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Europe:Estonia(in 5 years)
Asia: Malaysia(in 10 years)
Africa:South Africa(in 20 years)
Oceania: ???
Americas:Chile(in 8 - 10 years)


----------

